# Firefly being shown on Science Channel



## Bobo (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah it's an older, short lived series. Came out about 10 years ago. One of the best tv shows I've seen. I bet a lot of you have seen it, but it's definitely worth re-watching. Those who haven't seen it should check it out on Sunday nights (may come on more frequently, not sure).

Serenity is a movie based off the show, and it is also awesome. Lots of people pissed that this series didn't go longer  but we can enjoy what epicness was made


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 20, 2011)

Watch it. Love it. Profit.
Best show ever.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 20, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## Opeth666 (Mar 20, 2011)

love it one of the best shows ever, I have the complete series and Serenity. forgot the main character's name (the guy who also plays castle) but said in an interview that given the chance and if he had the money he would buy the rights to firefly and continue it because he said it was one of the best times of his life.

also Jane FTW haha


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 20, 2011)

Nathan Fillion plays Mal Reynolds.

im just happy more people will get to appreciate how awesome that show was.


----------



## saovi (Mar 21, 2011)

Its one of my favorite shows. Also streams from Netflix and Hulu. A true shame it was canceled - the concept was brilliant.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome song based on the show.


----------



## Mordacain (Mar 21, 2011)

I watched a few episodes on Netflix. It was definitely an interesting concept.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 21, 2011)

I watched the series once and locked it up in a fire safe. I have never seen anything better.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 21, 2011)

One of my favorites! And, like all my favorites, cancelled before its time! 

This show and the completely unrelated _Deadwood_ are pretty much my jam.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 21, 2011)

I've seen Serenity, loved it. Been meaning to watch the series.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Mar 21, 2011)

I watched the entire series and Serenity after it was canceled. I really enjoyed a fresh new concept instead of the boxed crap that is made now. From what I remember when I looked up why it was canceled it was a pretty lame reason. Especially since there was a huge fan base. Serenity was made to try to quell the outrage of the cancellation of Firefly to appease the fans.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 21, 2011)

A solid series it was. Another reason to hate Fox.


----------



## Jogeta (Mar 21, 2011)

The BluRays are gonna be out soon <3


----------



## jaredowty (Mar 21, 2011)

I heard this is one of the best cancelled shows next to Deadwood and Carnivale. I'll have to check it out, eventually.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 21, 2011)

jaredowty said:


> I heard this is one of the best cancelled shows next to Deadwood and Carnivale. I'll have to check it out, eventually.



I can't believe you mentioned Carnivale in the same breath as Deadwood and Firefly.

That's like comparing Frank Zappa and John Lennon to Lady Gaga. 

/Carnivale hate


----------



## Bobo (Mar 21, 2011)

Jogeta said:


> The BluRays are gonna be out soon <3


 
Cool. I had but apparently lost the tv show dvd's.

Wouldn't it be great if somehow this series could be revived. I know there has been a lot of effort by Firefly fans to get interest back in the series. I signed some online petition maybe 5 years ago to try and show support. But it all seemed to just fade away :-/


----------



## synrgy (Mar 21, 2011)

Bobo said:


> Cool. I had but apparently lost the tv show dvd's.
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if somehow this series could be revived. I know there has been a lot of effort by Firefly fans to get interest back in the series. I signed some online petition maybe 5 years ago to try and show support. But it all seemed to just fade away :-/



Even if Fox were receptive to the idea, the sad truth is that Whedon has quite understandably moved on. 

It's never gonna happen; much to my disappointment, I assure you.


----------



## Bobo (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah I believe it won't either, just a nice dream. Even the movie had sequel written all over it. Damn shame.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 21, 2011)

Fucking love this series, and the movie. so good


----------



## synrgy (Mar 23, 2011)

Bobo said:


> Yeah I believe it won't either, just a nice dream. Even the movie had sequel written all over it. Damn shame.



Yeah. I'm with you. The movie really stepped it all up a notch, too. I just wish I'd known about the series before the movie came out. I'd never even heard of it once, let alone seen an episode, so clearly the marketing behind the show was a giant bucket of fail. I don't understand how networks expect new shows to survive if they don't put some promotion behind them. I mean, God forbid we get even somewhat original stories in contemporary media. 

It wasn't until after I watched the movie (in the theater!) that somebody said "hey, you know that's based on a series, right?".. We dashed out and picked up the DVDs for it, and were insta-hooked.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 23, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I've seen Serenity, loved it. Been meaning to watch the series.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 23, 2011)

I just watched the whole series and the movie last week for the first time. I definitely enjoyed it, though I'm not sure if I would've liked it as much if I weren't already familiar with a lot of the stuff the actors have done since then (Adria and Dr Keller in Stargate, Casey in Chuck). I've been late to the game watching a lot of shows, usually don't watch them until long after they've been cancelled 

IMO one episode a week is just too slow for me to be engaged in the story at all. I'd rather watch an entire series at once


----------



## pink freud (Mar 23, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> A solid series it was. Another reason to hate Fox.



It was either Fox being douches (understandable) of The Curse Of Summer Glau.


----------



## Bobo (Mar 23, 2011)

pink freud said:


> It was either Fox being douches (understandable) of The Curse Of Summer Glau.


 
Didn't she do some kind of Terminator show?

River was an excellent character.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 24, 2011)

Bobo said:


> Didn't she do some kind of Terminator show?
> 
> River was an excellent character.



She had a part on 4400, which was canceled.

She had a part on Firefly, which was canceled.

She had a part on Sarah Conner Chronicles, which was canceled.

She had a part on Dollhouse, which was, yep, you guessed it, canceled


----------



## Xaios (Mar 24, 2011)

pink freud said:


> She had a part on 4400, which was canceled.
> 
> She had a part on Firefly, which was canceled.
> 
> ...



Meh, Dollhouse wasn't particularly great, nowhere near the level of Firefly. And The 4400 lasted four seasons.

Another example is The Cape, which only debuted a couple months ago and is already cancelled. Although from what I hear it wasn't very good either.

Unfortunately these days Summer Glau gets cast because of her recognizability and appeal (translation: hotness, especially to the geek demographic ).


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 24, 2011)

I actually liked her best in Terminator. She was good at playing a robot with just enough personality to be a character


----------



## jaredowty (Mar 24, 2011)

synrgy said:


> I can't believe you mentioned Carnivale in the same breath as Deadwood and Firefly.
> 
> That's like comparing Frank Zappa and John Lennon to Lady Gaga.
> 
> /Carnivale hate



Is it really that bad? I've only seen the first episode so I can't judge yet, but I hear a lot of good things about it. Deadwood is really good despite the soapy second and third seasons (and oh my god is that dialogue pretentious. Incredibly well written and thought out, but I have a hard time believing that miners and cowboys all had such great fucking vocabularies).  Mad Men is similar in that respect, its like every character on that show is ridiculously articulate and clever. Meh.

Gonna download the pilot of Firefly tonight, give it a go.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 24, 2011)

jaredowty said:


> Is it really that bad? I've only seen the first episode so I can't judge yet, but I hear a lot of good things about it. Deadwood is really good despite the soapy second and third seasons (and oh my god is that dialogue pretentious. Incredibly well written and thought out, but I have a hard time believing that miners and cowboys all had such great fucking vocabularies).  Mad Men is similar in that respect, its like every character on that show is ridiculously articulate and clever. Meh.
> 
> Gonna download the pilot of Firefly tonight, give it a go.



I was just being a hater; Carnivale just didn't do 'it' for me. 

As for the dialog in Deadwood: While I don't necessarily disagree with what you're saying, the dialog is exactly why I love the show so much. Realistic or not, it's DENSE. It's kind of like Shakespeare, if Shakespeare had used the C-word as punctuation. Every time I go back and re-watch the series, I pick up on new things because almost every line of dialog has several layers to its implications. Really beautiful stuff in that sense. Poetic.

Also, you'll notice that the 'educated' characters do talk quite differently from the less-educated to not-educated characters, and there's also a big distinction in language between the various socioeconomic positions of the characters. IE Mrs Garret and Al Swearengen are both educated, but one comes from money and the other comes from shit, and they speak very differently. On the same token, Al Swearengen and his henchmen all come from shit, but his henchmen (primarily Dan and Johnny) speak without a very large portion of Al's eloquence. Then you've got Merrick, the newspaper editor/publisher who's vocabulary is annoyingly large and he lets everyone know it all the time, or Calamity Jane who's so damn drunk all the time that you can barely understand anything she says..

Sorry for the ramble; it's pretty much my favorite show EVER.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 24, 2011)

I used to stay up late and watch deadwood hoping to catch boobies. Didn't happen to often and i eventually got bored.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 24, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> I used to stay up late and watch deadwood hoping to catch boobies. Didn't happen to often and i eventually got bored.



??

I dunno what episodes you were watching, but I feel like there are boobs in almost every episode. Some episodes even have full frontal!


----------



## mutt_78 (Mar 24, 2011)

interesting fact, nathan fillion was a voice actor in the halo 3: odst, and reach, if i remember right. hmmm. oh yeah. btw. i'm new here. i'm actually a drummer, but i'm buying a 6 string bass, to make myself a better drummer. so, hello :]


----------



## Bobo (Mar 24, 2011)

mutt_78 said:


> interesting fact, nathan fillion was a voice actor in the halo 3: odst, and reach, if i remember right. hmmm. oh yeah. btw. i'm new here. i'm actually a drummer, but i'm buying a 6 string bass, to make myself a better drummer. so, hello :]



Yeah I was happy he was the man in ODST. I can't remember him in Reach, maybe I need to play that again and pay closer attention this time 

And welcome mang


----------



## Bobo (Mar 24, 2011)

pink freud said:


> She had a part on 4400, which was canceled.
> 
> She had a part on Firefly, which was canceled.
> 
> ...



Yeah I guess that track record flat out sucks. Oh well, I'd like to see her in something else as awesome as Firefly/Serenity again. What am I talkin bout? There will never be anything that awesome again


----------



## mutt_78 (Mar 25, 2011)

Bobo said:


> Yeah I was happy he was the man in ODST. I can't remember him in Reach, maybe I need to play that again and pay closer attention this time
> 
> And welcome mang


hmm. oh. he was sgt. buck. and thank you :]


----------



## Explorer (Mar 25, 2011)

When any friend mentions to me that they've discovered "Firefly," I recommend that they watch the anime series "Cowboy Bebop" and "Trigun." 

They always come back to thank me, so there must be something to it.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 25, 2011)

Cowboy Bebop is one of the very few animes I can stand, so there must be some correlation.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 25, 2011)

Explorer said:


> When any friend mentions to me that they've discovered "Firefly," I recommend that they watch the anime series "Cowboy Bebop" and "Trigun."






I enjoy both, and on a similar note I'd wager that those who enjoy Cowboy Bebop are likely to enjoy Samurai Champloo.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm sorry to bump this, but I read this thread when it first came out and was instantly curious. I started looking for the series, but didn't find it anywhere. Just now I got around to FINALLY watching the pilot episode, and I'm really loving it. I love the production quality, I love the acting, and I'm really liking the characters so far... And I'm just on the first episode! I really look forward to the rest!

Also, Cowboy Bebop was the very first thing to pop into my mind when I watched it... The resemblance is uncanny. Even the music, damnit! Except I find the music for Cowboy Bebop much more developed and plays a way bigger role in the series. It's also great to listen to all by itself.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 23, 2011)

Keep watching. Every episode is highly enjoyable, but there's a couple episodes that are really out of this world.

"Out of Gas" is an emotionally wrenching episode that covers how Mal met the crew (aside from Zoe, Simon and River, which is explained in the pilot) and also deals with their reaction to imminent death. "Objects in Space" focuses on River and the separation that exists between her and the rest of the crew (and also probably has the single best guest performance in the series).

Lastly, "The Message" focuses on Mal and Zoe's past as soldiers. The Message was also the last episode to actually be shot, even though it's technically the 12th of 14 episodes. By the time they shot the last scene, they had already been informed that the series was being cancelled, and the solemnity of the final scene really hits home as a result, in addition to being extremely appropriate for the scene. You're not just looking at broken characters, you're looking at truly broken people.

Sufficed to say, keep watching. It's a highly rewarding journey, even if it ends too soon. I've never connected with anything Joss Whedon has done on TV (eg Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Dollhouse, etcetera), but Firefly was just gold. The characters are so incredibly well drawn and so believable, you just can't help but empathize with them. The music and setting was killer, as well. Everything just came together to create one of the most memorable moments in TV history.


----------



## Bobo (Sep 26, 2011)

Alberto7, after you've watched all the shows and the movie, you'll wonder, how the fuck did this get canceled so soon? Just thinking about it...


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, I finished the show yesterday night, and I'm already wondering why they cancelled it so soon... It's quite a shame. So many questions left unanswered. But I have to say that I enjoyed the show SO much! Character development was great, and the acting as well. The whole concept of space bounty hunters never gets old, and overall production was superb.

Xaios, you're so right about the episodes you mentioned being incredible. I really enjoyed episodes 6 and 7 ("Our Mrs. Reynolds" and "Jaynestown"), because they made me shit my pants in laughter . However, the episode "Objects in Space" was quite the masterpiece. I could NOT for the life of me stop laughing, and yet I still found it deep enough as to connect and realize that we are dealing with some even-deeper characters here. "Heart of Gold" also deserves to be mentioned here. It is the epitome of sheer emotional acting within this series.

All in all, it's a great series with overwhelming amounts of potential that got cancelled halfway through, like many other great examples...

Now it's time to watch the movie tonight


----------

